# Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!



## Warlock54 (25. Mai 2010)

*Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Hallo Leute !
Also hab folgendes Problem ^^: 
Nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen meinen CPU-Kühler gewechselt habe, ist nach dem Einbau mein Pcnicht mehr hochgefahren....genauer: Nach Einschalten des PC`s bootete dieser nicht mehr; es kam *kein Piepen* des Mainboards und der Pc fuh einfach nicht hoch, die ganzen Lüfter (Cp-Lüfter, Graka Lüfter und Netzteil Lüfter drehten sich jedoch). Mit einem Kollegen (kennst sich eig. sehr gut aus der Typ ^^) haben wir dann diagnostiziert, dass ws eben das Mainboard defekt ist und folglich habe ich mir das Mainboard erneut gekauft (konnte Garantie nicht benutzen, da ich die rechnung verloren hatte ^^) naja 80 euro für neues Mainboard ausgegeben (Asus P5Q SE Plus) und gestern mit dem Kollegen eingebaut....So: der PC lief dann gestern abend noch eine stunde oder so und heute morgen 1 stunde (insgesamt 2 Stunden also ^^) und ist dann während dem surfen einfach abestürzt heute morgen....schon hart, hab dann eben rumgeguckt und so und hab festgestellt, dass alles eig. wie beim ersten "kaputt-gehen des Mainboards" ist: Rechner bootet nicht mehr, Lüfter drehen. Naja also im Endeffekt lief der Rechner 2 Stunden mit dem neuen Board und das board ist nun wieder kaputt :/ 
Weiß jemand woran das liegt??
Naja nun werde ich erst mal das Mainboard zurück schicken( diesmal aber von der Garantie profitieren) und warten bis wieder ein funktionstüchtiges da ist...

mfG Warlock54

PS: Ziel des Threads: Nach lesen des obigen Textes ^^, feststellen warum das Mainboard kaputt gegangen ist^^

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

1. Bitte achte mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung. Niemand verlangt hier perfektes Deutsch aber bei dir fehlen derart viele Buchstaben die teils offensichtlich sind, das es schon unangenehm ist den Text zu lesen. 

2. Eine Auflistung aller wichtigen Komponenten, besonders welches Netzteil du "exakt" hast, wären hilfreich. Auch welcher CPU Kühler verbaut ist und welches Gehäuse verwendet wird. 
3. Gab es irgendwelche Störungen im Betrieb? Fehlermeldungen? Irgendwas?
4. Auch mal andere Komponenten überprüft? Denn es muss nicht das Mainboard sein. Wie seid ihr eigentlich darauf gekommen das es am Mainboard lag? Habt ihr das mal mit anderen Komponenten gegen getestet? 

Und reine Neugierde, aber wo ist das vermeintlich defekte Board jetzt?


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> 1. Bitte achte mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung. Niemand verlangt hier perfektes Deutsch aber bei dir fehlen derart viele Buchstaben die teils offensichtlich sind, das es schon unangenehm ist den Text zu lesen.
> 
> 2. Eine Auflistung aller wichtigen Komponenten, besonders welches Netzteil du "exakt" hast, wären hilfreich. Auch welcher CPU Kühler verbaut ist und welches Gehäuse verwendet wird.
> 3. Gab es irgendwelche Störungen im Betrieb? Fehlermeldungen? Irgendwas?
> ...


 

ALter soo hart !!!!! Hab grad vllt 2 Dina4 seiten TExt zu dienen Fragen geschrieben und dann ist irgendwie mein kompletter Text verschwunden !!!

MANN EY...ich fang wieder an die Fragen zu beantworten, bitte warten ^^....


----------



## Westcoast (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

man kann das mainboard auf defekt testen, wenn man alles abklemmt, 
nur cpu, cpu-kühler und speaker angeschlossen hat. 
wenn beim start kein Beepton erscheint, ist das mainboard oder die cpu defekt.

habt ihr den kühler auch richtig auf den sockel drauf gehabt?
Wärmeleitpaste verwendet und nicht zu viel genommen.
CPUdefekt kommt sehr selten vor, aber wenn der Kühler nicht richtig drauf ist, geht sowas schnell, dass die cpu abschmort.

ausserdem muss man bei manchen Boards abstandshalter verwenden, damit die leiterplatinen vom mainboard, keinen kontakt zum  gehäuseboden haben.
dadurch kann es schnell zu einem Kurzschluss kommen.
man sollte die abstandshalter auch richtig einsetzen und nicht zuviele.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Also : 

*Zu 2.: Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » LC Power » LC Power Green Power LC6550GP2 V2.2 - 550 Watt*
*CPU:* Intel q6600 @ standard
*Ram:*  Kingston HyperX 1066 DDR2
*Gehäuse :*  Ein nicht zu identifizierbarer Midi-Tower.

*zu 3.: Nein gabs es nicht...*Der Pc lief mit dem neuen Mainboard satte zwei Stunden und stürzte dann ab und lässt sich nun nicht booten.

*zu 4.: *Überprüft haben wir eig. nichts ^^
Naja also wir haben halt gesacht, dass CPU ja nicht kaputt gehen kann, wenn man den CPU-Kühler wechselt ^^. 
Ram sollte auch nicht kaputt gehen, wenn man den ja nicht mal ausbaut beim Kühler-Wechsel^^.
Graka genau so wie Ram.
Also haben wir dann neues Mainboard gekauft und der Pc lief ja dann auch ...also 2 Stunden without problems ^^.

*Zur Neugiersfrage:*  chillt im Zimmer herum ^^

mfG Warlock


----------



## Westcoast (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

LC power netzteile sind wie chinaböller, also garnicht zu empfehlen.
sie haben meist keine schutzmechanismen und können Hardware sehr schnell beschädigen.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> man kann das mainboard auf defekt testen, wenn man alles abklemmt,
> nur cpu, cpu-kühler und speaker angeschlossen hat.
> wenn beim start kein Beepton erscheint, ist das mainboard oder die cpu defekt.
> 
> ...


 
Servus ! 

- Kühler wurde schon richtig eingebaut, WLP auch verwendet. 
- Abstandshalter existieren auch


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> LC power netzteile sind wie chinaböller, also garnicht zu empfehlen.
> sie haben meist keine schutzmechanismen und können Hardware sehr schnell beschädigen.


 
Also mein oben genanntes Model hat eig. schon Schutzmechanismen^^ habe ich mal in der Beschreibung gelesen xDD. Jo also kann glaub schon sein dass vllt das Nezteil das Board kaputt macht. was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Westcoast (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

die schutzmechanismen solcher netzteile greifen aber meist nicht.
steht nur auf dem papier. das netzteil kann durch überspannung das mainboard schnell beschädigen. 

diese netzteilhersteller sind zu empfehlen:
enermax, bequiet, tagan, seasonic, coolermaster, cougar


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Ja die Schutzmechnismen von LC Netzteilen sind hier sehr bekannt und bleibt. Oder anders gesagt, die Schutzmechanismen dieser grotten schlechten Netzteile taugen oft nichts. 

Gut möglich das eigentlich das Netzteil das Problem ist und nicht das Mainboard. Kann auch gut sein das dieses NT aufgrund von Stromschwankungen, was bei diesen NTs nicht unüblich ist, das Board zerstört haben. 

Und wen dein Kumpel, der behauptet sich gut aus zu kennen, nichts gegen getestet hat, würde ich in Zukunft einen anderen Kumpel konsultieren. Diese "Kumpels" die angeblich viel wissen oder meinen sie wären fit in der Thematik, wissen meist kaum mehr als was ein Mainboard ist. 

Das erste was du tun solltest sind deine Komponenten gegen testen. Auch die Rams. Dann würde ich mir ganz schnell ein anderes NT besorgen.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die schutzmechanismen solcher netzteile greifen aber meist nicht.
> steht nur auf dem papier. das netzteil kann durch überspannung das mainboard schnell beschädigen.
> 
> diese netzteilhersteller sind zu empfehlen:
> enermax, bequiet, tagan, seasonic, coolermaster, cougar


 
aha also wie ich sehe, gehst du stark davon aus, dass das Netzteil das Board beschädigt?


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ja die Schutzmechnismen von LC Netzteilen sind hier sehr bekannt und bleibt. Oder anders gesagt, die Schutzmechanismen dieser grotten schlechten Netzteile taugen oft nichts.
> 
> Gut möglich das eigentlich das Netzteil das Problem ist und nicht das Mainboard. Kann auch gut sein das dieses NT aufgrund von Stromschwankungen, was bei diesen NTs nicht unüblich ist, das Board zerstört haben.
> 
> ...


 

- Du schreibst ja, dass vllt das NT das Problem ist und nicht das Board. Wenn man jetzt aber bedenkt, dass der PC ja nach dem Board-Tausch 2 Stunden lief, muss dies doch am Board gelegen haben, oder etwa nicht xD?

-Wie kann man Komponenten "gegen testen" ? ^^

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## Westcoast (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

die foren sind voll mit Problemen mit LC-powernetzteilen.
ich würde das netzteil rausnehmen und ein markennetzteil einsetzen. 

ob das Netzteil stromschwankungen hat, kann man schlecht testen.
dies könnte ein elektriker oder elektroniker nachweisen.

wenn das netzteil der übeltäter ist, kannst du nicht viel machen, ausser das netzteil auszubauen und ein besseres einsetzen.

man kann sich leicht auch das nächste board zerschiessen.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

"Wenn" das NT schuldig sein sollte, was bis dato nur eine Vermutung ist, kann das NT durch instabile Spannungsversogungen klar dafür sorgen das dein Mainboard geschrottet wird. Das NT muss dabei nicht selbst kaputt gehen. Wen das NT z.B. auf der sehr wichtigen 12V Schiene eben statt der 12V öfters mal 13V liefert, können dadurch Bauteile auf einem Mainboard im Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Das muss nicht sofort passieren.

Ggentesten tut man in dem man Stück für Stück Komponenten gegen andere austauscht und sieht wann es wieder funktioniert. Ich würde mit dem NT einfach mal anfangen. 

Allerdngs kann es bei dir an derart vielem liegen, das ich das Gerät zu einem guten PC Laden bringen würde die das dann ordentlich durch checken. Hier über das Forum, kann man da nur Rätselraten.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die foren sind voll mit Problemen mit LC-powernetzteilen.
> ich würde das netzteil rausnehmen und ein markennetzteil einsetzen.
> 
> ob das Netzteil stromschwankungen hat, kann man schlecht testen.
> ...


 
- wie oft kann man sich ein Board zerschiessen ? xD Wie oft haftet bei sowas die Garantie (bei Online-shoppen) ^^


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung gibts keine Garantie. Und zu beweisen das dein Board z.B. durch das LC kaputt gegangen ist, dürfte sehr sehr schwer werden. 

Im übigen kann es auch gut sein das euer Stromnetzt stetig Schwankungen unterliegt die das NT nicht ausglihen kann (da billig) und so auch die Hardware beschädigen.

Wer hat denn das Board eigentlich eingebaut? Habt ihr euch vorher geerdet? Sicher das ihr die Abstandhalter richtig montiert habt und das Board keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse hat so das es sich nicht aufladen kann?


----------



## Westcoast (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

wenn das netzteil die spannungen nicht regulieren kann, wird vielleicht jedes neu eingesetzte board beschädigt.
 man kann nicht genau sagen, wie oft man boards einschicken kann. 
irgendwann wird der händler oder hersteller sagen, wenn ein defekt zu oft vorkommt, ob es nicht an selbstverschulden liegt.

die werden dann irgendwann aufmerksam. um gegen zu testen muss man auch die hardware haben, um die komponenten auszutauschen.
hat nicht jeder zwei mainboards, netzteile, cpus, ram und auch grafikkarten.

am besten zu einem guten PCfachgeschäft damit hingehen, um den fehler zu finden. das netzteil würde ich auf jeden fall ersetzen durch ein besseres.

bei einem fachgeschäft fallen gebühren an, diese kann von händler zu händler sich unterscheiden. manchmal 20 euro, andere nehmen für die stunde 40 euro.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung gibts keine Garantie. Und zu beweisen das dein Board z.B. durch das LC kaputt gegangen ist, dürfte sehr sehr schwer werden.


--> also kann ich dann evtl. wenn das Board bald durch Garantie erstattet wird und es dann wieder kaputt geht, problemlos innerhalb der Woche oder so, wieder ein neues holen ? (also innerhalb 3 wochen oder so insgesamt 2 Boards "schrotten" (naja kann ja nicht viel dafür, dass die Boards kaputt gehen...kann selber seit fast einem Monat nicht mehr zocken ..^^)



Kaktus schrieb:


> Im übigen kann es auch gut sein das euer Stromnetzt stetig Schwankungen unterliegt die das NT nicht ausglihen kann (da billig) und so auch die Hardware beschädigen.


- naja "billig" ist das NT nun auch wieder nicht^^. es kostet immerhin 50 euro und war damals vor fast 2 Jahren sogar teurer (ich glaube es waren knapp 70 euro )



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn das Board eigentlich eingebaut? Habt ihr euch vorher geerdet? Sicher das ihr die Abstandhalter richtig montiert habt und das Board keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse hat so das es sich nicht aufladen kann?


--> Board haben wir zu zweit eingebaut (mit dem Kollegen da ^^)
- geerdet eig. auch, wir haben das Gehäuse zuvor angefasst mit den Händen. Geht schon so oder? xD 
- Abstandshalter sollten auch stimmen.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Du kannst nicht her gehen und ständig das Board einschicken, die sind ja auch nicht blöd. Westcoast hat dazu eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

Und wenn das LC 100€ kostet, es ist schrott. Das wird dir jeder der NTs testet bestätigen. Es gibt deutlich bessere NTs für ca.40-45€. 

Tja, wie gesagt, ich würde in jeden Fall das NT wechseln und das System mal von einem wirklichen Fachmann begutachten. Mehr bleibt dir nicht.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

OK Leute ich mach`s dann so :
Wenn das Mainboard wieder da ist, baue ichs wieder ein und überprüfe mit meinem Dad (er ist Elektrotechniker vom Beruf^^) die Spannungen des NT´s 

hoffe dass somit alles gut geht und ich mal wieder zocken kann ;P 
kann seit nem Monat nicht mehr gamen und des schmerzt langsam xD

mfG Warlock, Thx


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Wie will er das ohne Messtation messe? Einfach nur das Messgerät dran halten reicht da bei weitem nicht. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Messtationen für Netzteile mehrere Tausend Euro kosten.


----------



## glx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Fang ich mal vorne an  .. 
Rechnungen kann man normalerweise nochmals vom Händler anfordern, wenn man die nicht mehr hat und sie für die Garantieabwicklung benötigt.
Das 'billig' vom Netzteil war keineswegs auf den Preis, sondern auf die Qualität bezogen  .. Und mal ehrlich, ich würd es nicht an noch ein Board lassen, wenn schon zwei (Boards ) fraglich deshalb gestorben sind. Kauf lieber was anständiges vorher, Marken wurden ja oben genannt.
Wenn du 28 Boards innerhalb von vier Wochen eingeschickt hast, werden die wohl auch auf den Trichter kommen, dass es sich wohl nicht wirklich um einen Garantiefall handelt, da du da offensichtlich was falsch machst. 
Abstandshalter würde ich mal ausschliessen, da ja nur der Kühler gewechselt wurde.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wie will er das ohne Messtation messe? Einfach nur das Messgerät dran halten reicht da bei weitem nicht. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum Messtationen für Netzteile mehrere Tausend Euro kosten.


 

WTF sind Messstationen für NTeile? xD Noch nie was von gehört ^^.
Naja wenn wir aber das Messgerät an die wichtigen Leitungen des NT halten bzw. an die richtigen Stellen des Mainbaords, sollte es doch funktionieren oder?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Ihr müsstet diverse Lastzustände testen, wie wollt ihr die Simulieren? Denn Spannungsschwankungen stellt man nicht Idle fest, sondern immer nur unter Last. Sonst macht das Messen überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet diverse Lastzustände testen, wie wollt ihr die Simulieren? Denn Spannungsschwankungen stellt man nicht Idle fest, sondern immer nur unter Last. Sonst macht das Messen überhaupt keinen Sinn.


 
Dann messen wir halt während GTA4 läuft xD?


----------



## Kaktus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Und wie willst du das machen? Die Stecker müssen dabei gesteckt sein. Du stellst dir das ein bisschen einfach vor. Weißt du überhaupt welche Toleranzgrenzen erlaubt sind? 

Bring das Ding zu einem Fachmann, las alles testen, eventuell liegt es nicht mal am NT sondern an was anderem.


----------



## Warlock54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

naja an etwas anderem kanns aber irgendie nicht liegen ? wenn ja, was?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Arbeitsspeicher, CPU, Grafikkarte, Festplatte, Stromnetz, Benutzer, äußere Einflüsse wie Staub, Wasser usw usw. Such dir was aus


----------



## Quicksylver (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Kauf dir ein anderes Netzteil und eine Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz.
Ich habe mal wegen einem schlechten Stromnetz in einem Haus Board und Netzteil verloren.


----------



## speddy411 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Also um mich hier mal einzumischen 

Kaktus und die anderen haben schon recht mit dem was sie sagen.

Um dir mal zu zeigen warum man kein Billig-NT (im Sinne von Schrott) verwenden sollte hat Corsair extra ein VIDEO gemacht.

Kauf dir am besten ein neues NT, unabhängig davon woran es nun genau lag denn selbst wenn es in diesem Fall nicht daran lag wird dir das LC Böller mit Sicherheit noch in Zukunft irgendwas zerreißen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*



Westcoast schrieb:


> die schutzmechanismen solcher netzteile greifen aber meist nicht.
> steht nur auf dem papier. das netzteil kann durch überspannung das mainboard schnell beschädigen.
> 
> diese netzteilhersteller sind zu empfehlen:
> enermax, bequiet, tagan, seasonic, coolermaster, cougar



Du hast Corsair vergessen 
Also ich denke auch du solltest ein neues NT kaufen.

Häng am besten nichts mehr an das "kaputte" NT dran


----------



## Johnny05 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mainboard GEHT STÄNDIG KAPUTT!*

Also Ich kann Dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung raten,greif zu einem Marken-NT.Es gibt genug Foren,in denen berichtet wird,wie "gut" die Schutz-Mechanismen von LC-NT´s sind.Netzteile dieser Firma kann Ich beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen,auch wenn Freunde schon mal anfragen"was hältse davon" ? Meine Antwort war bisher immer "Schrott" kauf Dir lieber was vernünftiges.


----------

